# IP-Adresse bei Subdomain



## DrSoong (1. August 2005)

Mir ist heute was ganz komisches aufgefallen, wollt ich einmal hier reinposten. Ich denke mal, das gehört eher in die Webserver-Abteilung, auch wenn es sich mit PHP beschäftigt.

Ich hab mir ein PM-System in PHP geschrieben, dabei zeichne ich bei den Nachrichten auch die IP-Adresse auf. Da ich das ganze mal (zu Testzwecken, soll später in meine Seite rein) als Subdomain angelegt habe (pm.domain.com), ist mir aufgefallen, dass mir als User-IP immer die Server-IP meines Providers übergeben wird.

Das ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, hat einer von euch schon mal dieses Problem gehabt und wenn ja, wie habt ihr es gelöst?


Der Doc!


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. August 2005)

N'Abig

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... wie holst du denn die IP.


----------



## DrSoong (1. August 2005)

Ganz normal über *$_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']*.

Auf der normalen Seite, also keine Subdomain, geht es ohne Probleme, nur bei der Subdomain krieg ich immer die falsche IP. Ich werd mal beim Provider anfragen, ob die schon mal dieses Problem hatten.


Der Doc!


----------

